# No one is going to be my lab partner !!!



## rifulcube (Jan 1, 2013)

I have a lab coming up next week and I KNOW I'm going to be the odd one out AGAIN. Everyone in my class is already getting along and I'm the only quite one. When it comes to lab, peope pair up with each other in like 5 seconds, and i'm the only one standing around looking. 

Last time, I was lucky enough that one girl came over and asked if i had a lab partner, she was pretty popular too, she was in a group of 4, and saw me looking around so she paired up with me. But what about next time? I can't just ask her to be my lab partner again, I would look so needy and pathetic. Why can't teachers just assign the group members? I would rather be paired up with a lazy bum then having no one at all.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

I don't think you'll look needy at all!
You guys already paired up once, so the second time is no big deal.

Last semester the girl sitting across from me and my partner was in your exact scenario. She asked to work with us once and the rest was history!
It never hurts to ask. If the group doesn't work out for you, find a new one next time 

Goodluck!


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

For me this would be heaven. I hate having to ask people to partner up with me. and I have been screwed over by partners dropping the class and throwing it away without informing me etc.


----------



## AlphaHydrae (Jun 15, 2011)

you are just like how i was ;( 

always the odd one out..

it's either you ask or be alone. but even if you do ask there is a high chance of being rejected. 

i dont know if it's possible for you in your course but back in highschool i asked the teacher if i can do it myself ;(


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

On the receiving end of being asked, it's really not a big deal. Hopefully everyone in your lab is nice!


----------



## kindness (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't think it's weird if you two get paired up together again. During your next lab if you see her alone just go up to her and ask her to partner with you. (Just act really casual when actually you've had this all planned out  Even if you end up not having a partner don't worry, there's nothing wrong with being alone and maybe your teacher might put you into a group of three? Always hold your head high!


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

In my opinion lab groups are useless since usually one person pulls all the weight whilst everyone else is the deadweight. Unless it's organic chemistry when you need a group for labs with multiple steps that require multiple people.

If you're in a bio lab solitude is great since one is just looking at slides, dissecting, doing practicals, which are best studying alone.

I'm in my fourth year, a senior, bio major so I know all about labs and the dreaded groups. I just went with whatever group was missing a member. I never saw them again so it was no big deal if I didn't get along with them or make friends.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

:troll :troll :troll :troll :troll :troll :troll

Eeeeehhh, flashbacks to school years... Not good! Not good!...

For the most part, I did OK in landing in groups, but for those times I didn't...... Oy, not good times! 

Good luck..


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I never understood why you needed a lab partner, in chemistry we had to work in groups and I hated it.


----------



## rifulcube (Jan 1, 2013)

Well I don't mind working alone actually, if there was that option, but all these labs require at least one other person.


----------



## Thix (Jul 14, 2012)

If you know your ****, it doesn't matter how awkward you _feel_, people will _want_ to be your partner. Especially if you've grouped with them before. I met one of my former lab partners at a club/bar downtown one night. He was working the door. He remembered me and _still_ seemed pretty happy we had worked together several years later.


----------



## reaal (Jul 15, 2011)

ask the same girl to be your partner again, this is not needy at all. in fact all of my labs, you usually work with the same partner that you did on the first day, for the entire quarter.

trust me, it will be perfectly normal to ask her again to be your lab partner. and its an added bonus because you said she is a bit popular/attractive. you could make a new friend out of this.


----------



## matmad94 (Jun 8, 2012)

I think you should ask the girl because it honestly isn't weird at all if she's already asked you before. That used to happen to me most lessons in my chemistry class last year so I was so glad when my teacher started pairing us up himself so we always had someone.


----------

